# I like overkill. But holy crap!



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

i take it the horses have full sized stalls instead of bays? and individual bedrooms for 3 people


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

It obviously has living quarters.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Of course it has living quarters. But that's still a huge trailer for 3 horses! Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You need to be trained as a professional truck driver for that one.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My parents have a similar one, 36' long. Supposedly 3 horse but you can easily put 5 in the horse area.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I think that's as big as my house....not joking :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

How many beds/baths? ;-)


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Shoot..if I had the money and expensive horses I'd run to get my CDL and take it on the road.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_If I was on the road every weekend for shows/rodeos, and stayed the night, I am sure my rig would be just as big..._


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Our trailer is that long, if not a tad longer. If you know how to pull a longer trailer you would be AMAZED at the places you can actually into lol. 

But what is priceless is when we need to turn and get into the middle lane vs far right lane. Then the idiots who don't see our blinker as part of the trailer is in the right lane squeeze by us. The QUICKLY back up when we start turning lol because we don't stop and wait for them to figure it out.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

*Grabbyhands* I want it!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Why don't we give me a price so I can stop drooling over the Motorcoach?? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

We went to a dennis reis clinic. he had that exact trailer... It was amazing..cost more than my farm I am sure


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Iseul said:


> Why don't we give me a price so I can stop drooling over the Motorcoach?? Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



My guess would be $150k easily.. if not more.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol. The tractors 150k!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

*ahem*










Anyone?..Just me? :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When we were at the Oklahoma finals the parking lot was full of those 40 trailers. A one-ton truck was the most common seen truck pulling one of those. These people pull into big parking lots and line up side by side.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Way to big for where I go. Forest service roads are to narrow and curvy for anything that big.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I. Wish.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The reason it is a good price is it is hard to pull and find the proper truck to pull it.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Or.. it is a 15 horse trailer.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

That set up is from my area. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, if you ever wanted to be a full time R.V'er and didn't want to give up your horses, there you go. House AND barn on wheels.

Danielle


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was in Tennessee a while back, and one of the clinicians had a side load for 6 horses, and living quarters with a mid tack room. BRAND NEW. With a semi to pull. I was drooling.


----------

